# Do you get Glucotabs on prescription?



## Kei

I'm sure I saw somewhere on here that someone does, as they're treatment for their hypos.  It would save some money if we didn't have to pay for F's glucose tablets.  They're her preferred method of sorting out her hypos.  She LOVES them!!


----------



## Sugarbum

I dont, but I didnt know we could until I met Nikki (Sofaraway) and I think she said she gets hers on prescription.

Even so, I would have trouble getting them prescribed from my GP, he is hard work!


----------



## Adrienne

Yes you can get them on script.  You will no doubt need to give your GP the pip codes with Rossi got from a family member.   They are on a thread on the general messages but can't remember which.

You will get the big 50 refill tubs.


----------



## Sugarbum

Thats good to know, they are quite expensive!!!


----------



## Rainbow

Orange Flavour - 324-1841
Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833

I got my first ever supply on prescription yesterday.  Still can't quite believe it!  When I called to collect I'd even been given two bottles, one of each.  Bless em!!


----------



## Adrienne

Excellent, glad you managed to get them.   So many GP's say no not on script which is why I always tell people to give them the pip codes then they cannot say that anymore !!


----------



## Kei

Thank you, Rainbow!  I'll take those codes to our GP next time I take F in.  If I can get the raspberry ones for her she'll be delighted.  The doctor she sees is absolutely lovely and I'm sure he'd be fine about prescribing anything we thought she needed.  He's the one who called the ambulance for her when she was in DKA - a very human, approachable doctor.  (Yes, they do exist!!!)


----------



## grahams mum

i tried but my gp said they are not on prescription and because i coulnot see him again i never said anything  again  graham use them but glucojuyce and lucozade are quicker  does any body knows if glucojuice is on prescription?


----------



## sofaraway

I don't know about the gluojuice, I'd like to get some I've been looking everywhere for it recently and can't find it. Thinking of ordering some online. but if it's on prescription then that would be great.


----------



## Adrienne

There has been a recall on glucojuice, it has all been recalled.  Can't remember why off the top of my head, will try and find out.


----------



## rufus

*Glucotabs on prescription*

Hi there, I was reading this thread with interest.  My 12 year old daughter is type 1 (since Nov last year) and we get seem to be getting through the glucotabs at a fairly fast pace. Someone mentioned that I may be able to get them on prescription.  What are pip codes?  Do I need to go and see the doctor first or shall I just add it on the list of items i need on my online prescription request?  Any advice appreciated as still quite new to all this!  Thank you


----------



## margie

I think this is right but someone in the know will correct me if I am wrong.

The PIP code is a unique code that is used by chemists to identify and order drugs. Sometimes Drs are unaware of a new product or its named in such a way that its hard to find on their computerised systems. The PIP code helps them to find the item.

Some Drs seem willing to prescribe glucotabs and others don't. I think there are a few threads on peoples struggles. 

There are a few members who work in pharmacies who may be able to add to this.


----------



## Adrienne

rufus said:


> Hi there, I was reading this thread with interest.  My 12 year old daughter is type 1 (since Nov last year) and we get seem to be getting through the glucotabs at a fairly fast pace. Someone mentioned that I may be able to get them on prescription.  What are pip codes?  Do I need to go and see the doctor first or shall I just add it on the list of items i need on my online prescription request?  Any advice appreciated as still quite new to all this!  Thank you



Hi

Sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis.   Yes you can get Glucotabs on script.  Most people have found the GP needs to hand write it but a few have found them.   

My chemist told me that if it appears in their C&D book (the chemist and dispensing book - or something like that) you can get it on script and it does appear, she looked it up and so you can.   I told my GP that and he was then fine about it.  Make sure you ask for the 50 refill pots though.  

Have you seen the www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org website?   It is written by parents in the same boat as you and is a mine of information.   You can also join the very busy but very friendly and informative email group which is full of mums (and a few dads) all helping each other.

This site is great as well which is why I am on both.


----------

